

IPad 2 forces Samsung to reconsider features/pricing on Galaxy Tab 10.1 - optiplex
http://www.edibleapple.com/ipad-2-forces-samsung-to-reconsider-featurespricing-on-galaxy-tab-101/

======
ekidd
Ah, excellent. As much as I like my Xoom, the Android tablet market would
benefit tremendously from lighter, cheaper tablets. It wouldn't hurt to have
some 7" devices, either, running Honeycomb and a real GPU.

Apple has some terrific advantages in the tablet market: A unified vision, a
larger marketplace of tablet apps, and good vertical integration. Android, on
the other hand, benefits from the fact that multiple manufacturers can launch
multiple devices per year. Look how quickly the Android market went from the
G1 to the Nexus S.

I'm bullish about tablets in 2011 and 2012. Both Apple and Google are
executing very credibly, and the Xoom is a _vastly_ better first attempt than
the Android 1.5 phones. So with any luck, we should see significant consumer
adoption and growth in the tablet market over the next two years.

~~~
spicyj
> Look how quickly the Android market went from the G1 to the Nexus S.

In about the same time frame, Apple created the original iPhone and revised it
into the iPhone 4. It's not clear to me how Android has a clear advantage
here.

------
Kylekramer
Eh, not really, at least according the same source that started the rumor:
[http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/techscience/2011/03/05/06010...](http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/techscience/2011/03/05/0601000000AEN20110305002100320.HTML)

Echo chamber of the web strikes again.

------
ryandvm
I never thought I'd see the day that Apple would be winning on price. This
surely flummoxes the current tablet challengers.

~~~
ajg1977
Apple hardware has never been about price, it's been about profit. In the PC
market this generally equates to more expensive like-for-like machines because
the Dell/Sony/Lenovo's of this world are sold at wafer thin margins.

When it comes to tablets & phones Apple's costs, from components through to
retail, are so much lower that they can sell at lower prices than their
competitors and still make a healthy profit on the hardware.

For tablet/phone makers, trying to figure out how to compete with Apple in the
mid to high-end range must be a very miserable situation to be in.

------
bryanlarsen
Samsung is the company best positioned to compete on price. The Tab 10.1 is an
anomaly because it uses an nVidia processor rather than a Samsung processor,
but for most of their products, Samsung manufactures their own LCD, CPU, RAM &
Flash.

~~~
byw
The funny thing is, Apple's CPUs are manufactured by Samsung.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_A5>

~~~
mikeryan
Can Samsung use the A5 in their devices? Or do they just manufacture them for
Apple.

~~~
kenjackson
Samsung's Exynos already appears to be a better chip than the A5. But
Samsung's (and everyone besides Apple) issue isn't CPU power, it's software
and ecosystem.

~~~
potatolicious
I'd add one more item to that list: hardware design.

And I'm not talking merely aesthetics - I know a few hardware engineers who
have torn down iPads, iPhones, Galaxy Tabs, etc, and the consensus is clear:
Apple _excels_ at materials use and space optimization in a way that _none_ of
the major OEMs do right now.

~~~
alperakgun
i agree that anybody except apple excels at hardware design, however both ipad
and ipad 2 are not at all impressive in terms of what apple could have offered
in hardware in 2010 and 2011;

~~~
potatolicious
Compared to everyone else, Apple is miles ahead - and I'm not talking abou
features and specs. Hearing from some of my hardware friends, Apple's hardware
is built like a tank - in terms of design, manufacturing precision, and use of
materials. Crack open a Samsung phone and you'll find lots of plastic, lots of
empty space, lack of structural rigidity, and even things like antennae
haphazardly taped down to the casing.

I don't think this is a case of _can_ or _cannot_ , these phones, laptops, and
tablets are coming out of the same factories Apple products are - it really
seems to be a matter of priorities. Apple spends an enormous amount of effort
on making their machines beautifully designed, inside and out, whereas most
OEMs seem merely content with the outside.

